# barn door, opening..



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

so we have a 12 by 12 door that goes into our barn and we haven't found a garage door for it yet and this winter we are trying to keep the snow out, we live in ND. and so we put a thick tarp up and dropped it down and we put wood along the sides to keep it down and we have a small opening on one side to let the horses in when we want to bring them in but i'm not sure how to keep the small opening down to keep snow out and the wind too. we had a board that we were going to nail in and then take it out when we want to bring them in and out then put it back in but that didnt work well..

i was wondering if anyone had any ideas? i could get a picture later.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

What about mounting the tarp on a rod, like a curtain? Then you could slide it only as far as needed. Mount a shorter tarp to the wall above the rod to fill the open gap at the top.
Multiple two foot pieces of wood, instead of one piece, would allow the bottom to be easily moved aside. Enclose the wood inside the tarp, like in a hem, so you never have to take it off or put it on.
Eye hooks next to the door with snaps on the tarp to close it.

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

You can put strip curtains up like the ones for walk in coolers and freezers. They are heavy enough that they will only flap a little in the wind, they let light in and it's easy to train horses to walk through them.

like this.
http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplie...inges_latches-ft_vinyl_doorways;pgxr3740.html

You can find it cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

sliding barn doors can be made any size you want.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

this is what it looks like. mom doesn't want sliding doors.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

You could do 2 6' x 12' swing doors and can keep one closed. I've even seen extra large dutch doors done like this. This way they can be closed or opened in a few configurations and they don't slide open and closed, nor are they likely to flap (unless installed poorly.)

You can make your own, just scale up a set of dutch door blueprints and buy heavy duty hinges.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Most horses don't go inside during colder weather as they prefer to be able to see all around for those dreaded predators.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

If you want a roll up garage type door, you will probably have to order it. They can make doors for almost any opening. At our work, we have several, that range from about 6 feet to 20 feet wide and from about 6 feet tall to 20 feet tall. They can make them from fiberglass to be lighter or steel, and with or without insulation. We don't make the doors but those are what are in our buildings. 

You could do what horseychick87 said or have someone frame out the door and make a smaller opening for a smaller door. With framing it, you can make the opening for a regular door or just use a sheet of plywood on hinges to close the opening.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

These people are pretty reasonable on prices for Dutch Doors and might be worth considering - I know you say your mum wants to use a garage door but they maybe aren't as versatile as having two doors side by side that you can have one side open and one shut when you're wanting to allow air in but not so much snow or rain as well


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

well we cant really do anything this year we dont have the money to put up doors or anything, and my dad is super busy until spring like i barely see him.. unless its nighttime or early in the morning so all i have to work with is the tarp.. my boys already go through the opening ive had them in already it doesn't bug them.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about the small opening, depending on what direction it is facing. Just keep it as small as you reasonably can and leave it there. My horse is very happy in her barn that has two entrances: one on the east side is permanently open. Minimal snow and wind come in through there. The other is on the west side. I have dutch doors there, but most of the time they stay open. My horse just backs into a corner if she wants to, but even when it's -40, if she is actually in the barn, she just stands off to the side a bit.


----------

